# Install FreeBSD inside Debian



## Demontager (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got new very cheap VPS with Debian 6 preinstalled, so SSH access only. The problem is, hoster does not provide FreeBSD images for installation. My intention to install FreeBSD9.2 x86 inside Debian, is it really possible ? I'm not going to use it in chroot, need only FreeBSD instead Debian.

p.s. Virtualization is OpenVZ


----------



## YZMSQ (Oct 14, 2013)

It's impossible since OpenVZ only supports Linux as guest, you'd read this


> OpenVZ uses a single patched Linux kernel and therefore can run only Linux


from Wikipedia.


----------



## Demontager (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok, clear. No way


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 14, 2013)

I think there's some misunderstanding here. I think the OP's virtualization environment is OpenVZ, which is what his version of Debian is using. But that doesn't have to stop him from installing another product (KVM for example) on top of Debian which can then run FreeBSD.

Of course I don't think it will be very optimal, but most certainly doable.


----------



## Demontager (Oct 14, 2013)

OpenVZ was very attractive and cheapest offer i ever seen for 48$ (4$/month) got this server in US for 1 year with 2 Gb RAM and 100 GB space on Cached SSD. The aim to install FreeBSD to reduce resources usage.


----------



## varda (Oct 15, 2013)

No he will not be able to install KVM inside because OpenVZ is kind of chroot or jail. All kernel modules needs to be loaded on host system that hosting company may not agree to do. So it's more suitable just to run applications.

It was better to choose KVM or XEN virtualization at earlier stage before to make decision.

But there is a problem present with low performance of disk IO subsystem under virtual environment. With virtio/KVM in particular. So you need to test before buy.


----------

